# Age for Dock Diving



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Six months is the minimum age for Dock Dogs!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

The venue is Splash Dogs and I don't want to compete--just try for fun. You can pay to just practice and not be competitive...and I can't find anywhere online with my limited search to see if it is ok to just try at her age (or if they even let you).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They let dogs compete at 6 months, so I'm sure if you waited a couple of weeks she'd be old enough to practice. 
At the last splash we attended, there was a 6 month old golden (had turned 6 months old that week) who was jumping 14 feet!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd say she's old enough to start practicing. 

Six months is the youngest they let them compete at least in dock dogs... not sure about splash dogs. I didn't see anything in their regs. I know splash dogs has a forum so you could get on there and look around or ask.

Good luck and have fun if you attend!! It's such a blast!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We started Teddi at 5 months, with familiarization. Not running all the way down and jumping. We put her near the end of the dock, threw her toy close, and let her get it. Teddi was OCD for this sport so it was not a hard process. 

If you go be sure to let your dog go in off the ramp once so they know the water is there. Talk to people they will be willing to help you. The 2' drop into water can be very high looking to a young dog. Let your pup tell you what she is or is not ready for. If she seems apprehensive just work on confidence, with short jumps. If she is loving it, go ahead and slowly back her away from the edge. 

I say go play! 

Here is a photo of Teddi at 9 months. This was a Splash Dogs event in MI.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Six months is the general age across all dock jumping venues for competing. You can play earlier. They will let you no matter how young the dog is at most venues, they hope handlers have SOME common sense.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

If they let dogs compete at 6 months then they have been getting them ready to compete before then. I would do it! It's not like she'll be jumping onto a hard surface.


----------

